# Peptides for fat loss



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

What peptides and dosages/protocols do you guys find best purely for fat loss purposes? Whether that be giving you the extra edge while dieting down or simply staying leaner while trying to gain mass. Below are what i can currently source and considering for some point in the future.

Generic keifi blue top GH or hyge GH - 5iu ED?

OR

GHRP-6 - 100-200mcg x 2/3 times per day?

Other more expensive and more hassle to source options

GHRP-6 + CJC - 100mcg x 3 per day of each?

OR

GH Frag 500mcg per day?

Anything out of the above options you have tried/would reccomend? GHRP-6 is currently most cost effective option altho not sure how good results will be as only heard a few reports using on its own. Most use with CJC it seems but that is making is more expensive than GH for me. So just atfer some opinions and what current protocols everyone is following or looking at following.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

Buy the look of your avi.You need to bulk not fat loss.You,ll just be bones at the end of a cutter..


----------



## LittleChris (Jan 17, 2009)

bkoz said:


> Buy the look of your avi.You need to bulk not fat loss.You,ll just be bones at the end of a cutter..


He does look in better shape than you bud :thumb:


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

The pic is about a year or so old. I'm a lot fatter now i can assure you of that :laugh: stronger too tho so balances out somewhat :whistling:


----------



## petethemanc (Sep 18, 2007)

gh frag was all the rage at one point but that died a death.


----------



## bkoz (Apr 29, 2008)

On a seriouse note t3 clen is far better...


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

Why don't you give igf a shot


----------



## kingprop (May 8, 2005)

It depends on the way you use them and if you get along with it. For instance, if you can get up ok for morning cardio it may be worth using the GH protocol first thing on empty stomach before exercise.

Maybe this is too difficult for you. Someone with a physical job id recommend trying IGF and lower carb intake.

A friend recently told me of his T3/HGH before bed protocol being the best he's tried for fatloss. This gave me a terrible nights sleep with bad heartburn and weird dreams. Not for me.


----------



## rs007 (May 28, 2007)

Good posts here, but to be honest my own opinion is that using the established peptides "Purely" for a bit of fat loss as you ask, is a bit like taking a knife to a gun fight. Wrong tool for the job

Compared to a straight to the source solution such as ECA or Clen, T3, smart diet and cardio, most peptide solutions are going to be costly, pain in the **** (incovenience of regular jabbing) and just, well, a bit low on return tbh.


----------



## MASSIVEMONSTER (May 28, 2006)

Yeah agree with RS... T3 or clen for fat loss... with decent diet and cardio.

using hgh for fat loss will assist slightly but costs a lot more


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

rs007 said:


> Good posts here, but to be honest my own opinion is that using the established peptides "Purely" for a bit of fat loss as you ask, is a bit like taking a knife to a gun fight. Wrong tool for the job
> 
> Compared to a straight to the source solution such as ECA or Clen, T3, smart diet and cardio, most peptide solutions are going to be costly, pain in the **** (incovenience of regular jabbing) and just, well, a bit low on return tbh.


excellant post RS and the main reason i have not posted on this thread, i could devise a diet and cardio plan that would drop more fat than any peptide and the cost is way cheaper


----------



## Guest (Aug 26, 2009)

GHRP-6 along with CJC works decently, however, it makes you insanely hungry and i found this a serious problem when dieting hence the reason i used a total of 1 amp of each and have about ten amps of each still in the freezer LOL.


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

Con said:


> GHRP-6 along with CJC works decently, however, it makes you insanely hungry and i found this a serious problem when dieting hence the reason i used a total of 1 amp of each and have about ten amps of each still in the freezer LOL.


HAHAx 2 altho only the ghrp6. apparantly ghrp2 doesnt give them hunger issue


----------



## cecil_sensation (Jan 26, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> excellant post RS and the main reason i have not posted on this thread, i could devise a diet and cardio plan that would drop more fat than any peptide and the cost is way cheaper


pscarb you can devise me a diet and cardio plan if you want :thumb:

(ill give you sexual favours in return :lol: )


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

oliver Roberts said:


> pscarb you can devise me a diet and cardio plan if you want :thumb:
> 
> (ill give you sexual favours in return :lol: )


no problem all you have to do is transfer the money and we can get started


----------



## LOCUST (May 4, 2006)

Ive herd cjc/ghrp 6 mix before fasted cardio is a good protocol, but i dont know the in and outs of it, as i thought you had to eat nolater then 30 mins after a jab.


----------



## All4n (May 30, 2008)

Fair points and i do agree. But what i should have said, as this is the real interest to me, what peptides do you find work well in order to help remain lean?

Lets say diet/training is in place, trainee is not looking to specifically diet down (i.e using clen/T3 if drug assisted), but looking for an aid in helping remaining lean either when maintaining or gaining.

Question on GHRP-6, i don't get any hunger increases from it, not really anything more noticable than normal. Do some not get the hunger increase, or is it more likely the GHRP-6 is for whatever reason (bunk, not stored correctly) not doing it's job?

Does GHRP-6 in powder form need to be kept refrigerated?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

GHRP and all other peptides when not mixed needs to be frozen then when mixed stored in the friidge.....

100mcg's - GHRP-6 x 3 daily

100mcg's - mod GRF (which is what all CJC is now) x 3 daily

3iu's GH 2 x daily 15minutes after peptide shot

that in my opinion is the best way to use the peptides for fat loss


----------

